# Heritage rough rider .22 quality?



## sb270 (Jan 4, 2009)

I have shot a ruger single six .22 and love it. It is a very smooth and accurate gun. I was wondering if anyone has experience with Heritage arms SA .22 called the rough rider? Does it shoot well and is it good quality? Thanks, Josh


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

*I've shot both.*

and while the Single-Six is an excellent revolver, for the price, the Rough Rider is't bad either.

Of course, I don't own any guns now, they were all lost in the flood.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Heritage guns are OK. Not the best but your not spending that kind of money on one either.


----------



## WildBill1260 (Oct 16, 2008)

I have the Heritage SA 22 and it came with a LR and a 22Mag cyl and I have not had any problems with mine.It came with hi viz front and adj rear sights.The finish was good,and it is holding up good.I shoot steel spinners and silouette and at 35 ft to 50 ft it holds a really good group.


----------

